# whats your favorite wax



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

as title was wondering what other detailers like and possibly something to add to shopping list:buffer:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

My Vintage then the Glasur:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DJ Rubbish Boys Edition
DJ Purple Haze
DJ SNH
DJ SN
DJ RFR
DJ Hard Candy
DJ Light Fantastic

Love em all :argie:


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Lusso oro


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Auto Finesse Spirit:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Zymol Glasur
SV BOS
SV Onyx


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zymol Glasur
Vics Concours Red
DJ Supernatural/Hybrid
P21s Carnauba Wax


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Megs #16
Collie 845
AS WAX
AG HD Wax
FK 2685
OCW


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Vics Red
Vics Chaos
Megs 16 for winter


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Glasur
dodo purple haze pro
pete's 53
blackfire midnight sun

(on my black car)


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

c3, or petes 53


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Probably my Zymol Vintage.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Zymol Titanium & DJ Blue Velvet


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Vics red and BH Finis


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

From your list, Dodo juice Purple Haze works wonders on my dark colour plus Bouncers 22 gives a very wet look finish behind and protects fully with great sheeting behaviour, both very decent performing waxes for the money.

A great winter wax from your list is collinite 476, very durable wax that has been proven on here by it's great winter durability, but I have faith and confidence in Bouncers 22 as well, this wax shall last through the winter seasons with no issues.

My plan for my winter protection in October will be, Autofinesse Tough coat on some panels, then a few layers of Bouncers 22 plus collinite 476 on the under panels of the car, a mixture but I want to see which one has the strongest durability, so a few testing and experimenting from myself, might even place some Simoniz Original as well on some panels.


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

Auto Finesse Desire


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to test some Autofinesse Desire one day, I hope it stays in production, this is one wax I would love to try, as there is strong recommendations through wax threads and the ratings on DW are high, just have to save up the pennies.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Vics concours or autobrite addiction as it lasts well


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Raceglaze Black Label & Zymol Vintage:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Blackfire midnight sun or Zaino Z5


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've only ever used Harly or DJ Diamond White, so DJ stands out more for me.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

My favourite waxes at the mo are:
-AG HD
-Auto finesse temptation
-Zymol Titanium


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Its overpriced and not durable enough but probably Best of Show for me.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Migliore Competizione - using now
SV BOS - to be used next


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

R222 concourse. 

Dodo Juice Rain Forest Rub.

AG Aqua Wax.



Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm loving the autosmart carnauba gold at the moment !! Mainly as got two pots at waxstock for a £10 :doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

In no particular order..
FK1000p
FK2685...very underrated on her IMO
476
Valentine road and track


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my Mitchell and King wax, followed by Zymol Royale

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

having used as far up the ladder as vintage at 2k a pot..

crystal rock isn't as good as I hoped for the money tbh.
BOS as russ says.. over priced but I still like it.
shield, definitely swissvax's affordable all rounder imo
Mitchell & king phillip is very good.

but above all them by a slight edge is a very limited edition wax....

it's called bouncers 22... now you're thinking... what's limited about that...
well mine is the very rare tupperware edition 
only 3 made, jay has one himself, dooka has the other and I recieved it as a gift from the bouncer himself.. slightly less scented than the production pots and a tad more oily in use perhaps..
although it cost me nothing, the price on a normal pot of B22 is fantastic value for the money.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

I love Autobrite Black Magic wax I used to use this on my black MINI but now I have a burgundy MINI I use Autobrite Obsession and think it works and looks great. Thinking about buying some of there new colour charged wax called RUBY especially for red cars  

We're getting our new car a black Nissan Juke next Monday and ill defiantly be using Autobrite Directs Black Magic on it!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Paste: Finis, lasts a very long time

Spray. OCW, very easy to use, clever technology and nice glossy shine


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Glasur, Spirit, Desire, Vics Concours, Chaos & Mayhem


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics Red, any Swissvax, Naviwax Dark, Optimum Car Wax.


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

Poorboys natty blue on panther black Fiesta


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RG black label and zymol atlantique.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Current favorites are Af Desire, CCC's Fury and the waxstock show wax that Angelwax did, i used this this morning and for what i paid it seems an absolute steal


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

What is the difference between DDJ purple haze and pro version?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

durability


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

msb said:


> durability


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

no probs, but can't help thinking theres better for £50


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Victoria, Britemax Vantage, Naviwax (dark, light), RG55 amongst many. Currently using up what I have before buying more as I got no space to store them all. lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> *it's called bouncers 22... now you're thinking... what's limited about that...
> well mine is the very rare tupperware edition
> only 3 made, jay has one himself, dooka has the other and I recieved it as a gift from the bouncer himself.. slightly less scented than the production pots and a tad more oily in use perhaps..*
> although it cost me nothing, the price on a normal pot of B22 is fantastic value for the money.


Chris @ Waxamomo has a pot too, might not be exactly the same version but he showed me it a couple of weeks ago when i went down to pick my Sherbet Fizz up. Not sure on the exact timings, but it's a very early pour version of 22!

My fave at the moment is Sherbet Fizz actually! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bouncers 22
Raceglaze 55
& Vics Hybrid

These are the final three waxes I want to complete my tiny wax collection :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Tips said:


> Bouncers 22
> Raceglaze 55
> & Vics Hybrid
> 
> These are the final three waxes I want to complete my tiny wax collection :thumb:


What's your collection like?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> What's your collection like?


So far I've got these babies :thumb:

Zymol Glasur
Vics Concours Red
DJ Supernatural/Hybrid
P21s Carnauba Wax


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Zymol Glasur
Auto Finesse Range


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Zymol Glasur.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Zymol Glasur for me, lovely to apply and very durable but my second favourite would have to be Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - this is my favourite Dodo wax as I have found it the softest to for application it spreads extremely well and finally it just smells YUM :thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Smartwax - Concourswax
Bilt Hamber - Finiswax
Collinite - #476
Chemical Guys - Lava


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Chemicals guys 50:50 or ag hd wax


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

msb said:


> Current favorites are Af Desire, CCC's Fury and the waxstock show wax that Angelwax did, i used this this morning and for what i paid it seems an absolute steal


Is it the Body Wax, yellow/white colour, Ive also used it and its a superb wax :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> my Mitchell and King wax, followed by Zymol Royale
> 
> :thumb:


Mitchell and King, bet that cost a few quid Cue!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Meguairs #16


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Chris @ Waxamomo has a pot too, might not be exactly the same version but he showed me it a couple of weeks ago when i went down to pick my Sherbet Fizz up. Not sure on the exact timings, but it's a very early pour version of 22!
> 
> My fave at the moment is Sherbet Fizz actually! :thumb:


:doublesho!!!

jay told me there was only 3!! :lol:

guess its not worth the £1million anymore... if theres an extra one floating about.. £900,000 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Fav has either got to be the Naviwax as easy to use and can use of the plastics and glass, OR the Scholl 'The Rock'


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> Is it the Body Wax, yellow/white colour, Ive also used it and its a superb wax :thumb:


If it's angelwax you're on about it wax a special batch of only 5 pots made for waxstock,not sure if all 5 sold, but it is light cream colour, and is an absoulte dream to use, and delivered great results, not sure on beading and sheeting and durability yet,but initial impressions are really good:thumb:


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 :argie:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Due to still being a newbie, I've not trried many waxes

But out of the 2 that I currently have, i prefer

DJ Blue velvet (hard wax)

My other ones PB Natty's white 

Both have been easy to apply & buff off to a nice shine, but the PB's left some white residue on the car, where as the DJ BV didn't


----------

